# Best table saw for ~$300?



## 10scvol (Dec 13, 2005)

New to woodworking.  First use will be to cut segmented pens.  Through input on this site I have decided to purchase a band saw because of accuracy and flexibility of the saw.

Now I need your input on brand and model.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## vick (Dec 13, 2005)

I am confused title says table saw, post says band saw??????


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br />I am confused title says table saw, post says band saw??????



Whatsa matter Mike, didn't you ever hear of 2fers?


----------



## vick (Dec 13, 2005)

So you think it is the best bandsaw, tablesaw combo for $300[]



> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL[]


----------



## 10scvol (Dec 13, 2005)

MY OOPS.
BEST TABLE SAW FOR ~$300.


----------



## vick (Dec 13, 2005)

Get ready for people to kill me on this, but here is my opinion.
You are not going to get very much new for $300, however if you look around you may find a decent used table saw for much less.  My first table saw was crappy craftsman that I got for $75 that I believe I was the 3rd owner of.  While the fence was terrible it was capable of making a good cut.  Or possible you might find a good used Delta contractors saw in your range.

Again just an opinion, but used Delta would be my guess.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm going to agree with you Mike. All new saws at $300 are about the same. Look for a used one


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 13, 2005)

I too will agree w/Mike and Ron. [:0] For that money you won't get a GOOD new one. You Might be able to find a good used contractor saw for that money though, but you'll have to look and be patient. They don't grow on trees and people don't part w/them everyday.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 14, 2005)

I will go against the grain here. The Bt3100 available at Home Depot is a good starter saw. Especially in this type of work. Sometimes tricky to  align for some people but with the support at BTCentral.com all problems can be addressed. $299 regular price and is now on sale in most locations for $250.


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 14, 2005)

The thing I like about a new saw is you should have less trouble with it than a used one. Plus you have no ideal how a used saw has been treated.


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Dec 14, 2005)

For the money, people like the Rigid TS that is on clearance at Home Depot.


----------



## Bob A (Dec 14, 2005)

I've never owned one, but like Jim said the Bt3100 from what I have heard is great table saw.  I've never heard anyone complain about one, only praise.


----------



## tnilmerl (Dec 20, 2005)

I would agree that the Ryobi B3100 is an excellent saw for the money.  Relatively good quality fence, adjustable table, etc, etc.  It has a built-in sliding miter table, which means you have to adjust your jigs to accomodate their table design, but easy to accomplish.

travis

_Work Rule # 3 - <b>Common sense is authorized.</b>_


----------



## ograywolf (Dec 20, 2005)

I like the Ryobi too.  I bought the one without the sliding table...pulled the contractor legs off it and mounted it on a counter top island.  Works great.  Rips as well as big Unisaw I used to have.  Main limitation is depth of table.  The whole saw has to be adjusted as part of setup too.  Sharp blade and good power source, and it will do fine for most small shops.

dave


----------



## GaWoodworker (Dec 30, 2005)

I bought a nice used table saw for a little over $100 at a pawn shop. It was 220v so I had to run a new circuit for it. There are nice deals to be found it you look around. You may also try a local woodworkers guild. Our guild has a message board where people frequently post used power tools when they upgrade or have to move.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 2, 2006)

delta gets my vote


----------

